# My RedSea MAX 40 Gallon reef tank update



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a really great looking set up man.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

amazing... it's seing setups like this that make me want to switch over to salt. 

Well done arash53 2 years in the making and you have a living work of art!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris / Mike


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The RSM is 34 gallons, I believe, not 40g. 

Tank looks really beautiful Arash. Great job.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The RSM is 34 gallons, I believe, not 40g.
> 
> Tank looks really beautiful Arash. Great job.


Thank you Anthony, lot of my coral were initially from you tank 

RSM 130 is 34 UK gallon = 40 US gallon

23 x 19 x 20


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

It's looking very nice!


----------

